# What makes a Good Domestic Source



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

1.  They are not easy to find because they stay under the radar
2.  At your request they will ship a sample free of charge
3.  A good domestic source has stock on hand. He should tell you before you send your money if it's in stock.  He won't have you send your coin and hold on to it for weeks and months and then get piss when you question where is your order.
4.  A good domestic source should be reachable 24/7 as he has your hard earn money.  You are paying him to answer your emails.
5.  A good domestic source does not ignore your emails he will get back ASAP
6.  He will have tracking number without you asking
7.  A good domestic source will have sterile products , sealed, boxed and untampered with.
8.  A good domestic source will have a almost everything one will need.
9.  A good domestic source will never have you sign for any package
10.  A good source will always have a good relationship between buyer and never get pissed and never piss you off enough that you have to post how rotten he is.

This is why I came to a quiet board. (well it's not really quiet??LOL LOL.  Got my balls busted moments after they said welcome.  LOL LOL.  It's all good.  You guys got me....)  My friends said every home brewed source connected to the board will be bugging you and then have you banned for not  buying their product.  I'm new to these boards but I depended on my friends to get stuff from what I thought was respected boards years ago.  They got screwed by source own boards and sources taking care the owner to ban my friends from posting about bad sources.    Thank God I don't have to loose my money anymore.   When your young you take dumb chances. But now I see the difference between pharma and home brew.   I guess be -careful  we all been there.


----------



## DF (Jan 9, 2018)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> 1.  They are not easy to find because they stay under the radar
> 2.  At your request they will ship a sample free of charge
> 3.  A good domestic source has stock on hand. He should tell you before you send your money if it's in stock.  He won't have you send your coin and hold on to it for weeks and months and then get piss when you question where is your order.
> 4.  A good domestic source should be reachable 24/7 as he has your hard earn money.  You are paying him to answer your emails.
> ...



I definitely don't agree with 2, 4, 6, part of 7, 8 and 10.


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 9, 2018)

This is a bad thread.. bad.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 9, 2018)

What in the actual ****?


----------



## tinymk (Jan 9, 2018)

What the ****??


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jan 9, 2018)

WTF are you even trying to say?  This is not a source board!  If that is why you are here you should stop wasting your time and ours and head on down the road.   We are a brotherhood of body builders, powerlifters, and health and fitness enthusiasts coming together to share experiences and learn from each other.  We are not here to help goobers find sources for illegal substances.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

I started this thread after reading another thread talking about the brotherhood  board.  We can make it go away.  Tried to make it go away??  That brotherhood board are scammers.



Capt'n Ron said:


> WTF are you even trying to say?  This is not a source board!  If that is why you are here you should stop wasting your time and ours and head on down the road.   We are a brotherhood of body builders, powerlifters, and health and fitness enthusiasts coming together to share experiences and learn from each other.  We are not here to help goobers find sources for illegal substances.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol!  What a day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 9, 2018)

Unnecessary thread.


----------



## DF (Jan 9, 2018)

My guy is like the soup Nazi.  You fuk up & NO SOUP FOR YOU!  He's like a big teddy bear!


----------



## Chaos501 (Jan 10, 2018)

I still don’t get why new members try to do this...  I don’t agree with a lot of that! And I don’t even see the point of this thread... unnecessary indeed!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't trust in you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't get it I guess. Dude is just saying what he looks for in a source. What's the problem?


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 10, 2018)

A good source does what he says he will do


----------



## Mr P (Jan 10, 2018)

DF said:


> My guy is like the soup Nazi. You fuk up & NO SOUP FOR YOU! He's like a big teddy bear!



I'm in with your guy at freebies public bathrooms


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 10, 2018)

Doesn't have to be at my beckoned call 24/7. 
There are only a few things I require:
A) Have good stuff and be consistent 
B)  Package secure and discreet
C) Deliver on time. Whenever that's agreed upon.

All I need to know or care about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2018)

DF said:


> My guy is like the soup Nazi.  You fuk up & NO SOUP FOR YOU!  He's like a big teddy bear!



Even I get an earful from time to time. Like damn bro that caps lock hurts my ears lol... the shit all these guys put up with though is unreal.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2018)

1. True
2. Very False
3. True
4. Get The Fuk Out Of Here LOL
5. False, pester a good source your done with them
6. Never
7. True
8. False
9. True
10. Questionable here, the source has the power not the buyer which most fail to see and why they DON'T have a good source


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2018)

People act like the are ordering a build your own pizza and is why they are left out in the cold with the sharks and wolves preying on them.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 10, 2018)

A good source will be on Social Media and offer hand to hand sales.....


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> A good source will be on Social Media and offer hand to hand sales.....



Hand jobs too!


----------



## Mythos (Jan 10, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> A good source will be on Social Media and offer hand to hand sales.....



View attachment 5225

And shows up looking like this, totally not undercover


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> I started this thread after reading another thread talking about the brotherhood  board.  We can make it go away.  Tried to make it go away??  That brotherhood board are scammers.



We new that board before Harvey got it. that board he was a mod on when the owner got busted then he took it over. TNT I think it was called.

I became a mod for Harvey until I spoke out to sources and learned what goes on behind the scene there. Been band ever since lol.

StrangoRep got started there and I helped get him clients including people in the Powerlifting World then pulled away from him as I saw him go against his word getting greddy now sitting in a Fed prison

Scammer and busts dude is what you have there,

Mods and owner scamming the sources allowing them to scam you.

Strango told me manytimes how he was treated, always being hit up for free gear and money by staff and admin.

Fuzzo's boards are even worse, stay away from 98% of them boards as it's all business of greed

Most those people don't even seriously lift or lift at all, they don't care about you just your money.

You seem legit with your lifestyle and new to boards, just stick around here where we are about who we are and not criminals selling rec drugs and steroids to keep up a lifestyle or bad habbit.

I don't do drugs or drink although Ted does but he if a **** up and that avatar is because I loved that movie so much when it came out.

Anyone PM's you about anything it's not legit and forward that PM to POB.

We don't play around here with people's lives and money.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you, not looking been on the big stage for awhile now.  No one on the big stage needs to go to BOP, I warned friends.  but did not have ok from the big stage to help them.  They left BOP and are find now.  Don't want others getting beat by those suckers and your right.  Their cycles suck that they gave my friends.  They sold them dirty gear with infections, Not sure of names, sovern, monsta and another.  Suckers!!


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks SFGiants.  I just reread your post.  That so crazy.  I've heard pretty much the same thing from my friends.  The sources give the mods and Pain money and gear to delete post  I friend said pain is the owner and mastermind.  Real low life people.    My one friend got chunk cut out of his arm from dirty gear from some source called souvern gear.  He posted pictures and was banned.  Two others were bit for 6-700.  They posted and were  banned.  All members that spoke out about it were banned.  Thanks for the chat SFGiants.  





SFGiants said:


> We new that board before Harvey got it. that board he was a mod on when the owner got busted then he took it over. TNT I think it was called.
> 
> I became a mod for Harvey until I spoke out to sources and learned what goes on behind the scene there. Been band ever since lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 11, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> A good source will be on Social Media and offer hand jobs....



Ew gross !


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 11, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Ew gross !



Zeig likes a toe up his butt when dealing with a source.....


----------



## Caballero (Jan 11, 2018)

Doesn't matter if its a private or public ugl cuz they will all shit the bed at some point. Most claim too test their raws yet Anobliclab.com shows many do not (under or over dosed). Young guys lack patience and don't research enough imo..As for BOP OP I agree with you, that board is scum and Pain is a rat pos !!!! Made one post only to ask  a lab too come back (another board )and make good. He was selling infectious gear and bounced. Got banned and Pain the rat gave out my IP addy to a troll who posted it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2018)

Caballero said:


> > *Doesn't matter if its a private or public ugl cuz they will all shit the bed at some point*
> 
> 
> . Most claim too test their raws yet Anobliclab.com shows many do not (under or over dosed). Young guys lack patience and don't research enough imo..As for BOP OP I agree with you, that board is scum and Pain is a rat pos !!!! Made one post only to ask  a lab too come back (another board )and make good. He was selling infectious gear and bounced. Got banned and Pain the rat gave out my IP addy to a troll who posted it.



This is not true, you just don't know the right ones is all!


----------



## Caballero (Jan 11, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> This is not true, you just don't know the right ones is all!


That's debatable but seeing as ugl's are dependent on China for raws. Nothing is a lock 100% 365 and problems can happen...just saying


----------



## Spongy (Jan 11, 2018)

Caballero said:


> That's debatable but seeing as ugl's are dependent on China for raws. Nothing is a lock 100% 365 and problems can happen...just saying



you are correct problems can happen, but reputable UGLs always make it right.


----------



## Bighulkbaby88 (Mar 22, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> 1.  They are not easy to find because they stay under the radar
> 2.  At your request they will ship a sample free of charge
> 3.  A good domestic source has stock on hand. He should tell you before you send your money if it's in stock.  He won't have you send your coin and hold on to it for weeks and months and then get piss when you question where is your order.
> 4.  A good domestic source should be reachable 24/7 as he has your hard earn money.  You are paying him to answer your emails.
> ...



Couldn't have said it couldn't have said it any better actually going through something similar right now they just can't stay stocked and it's kind of got me f***** but I totally agree


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2018)

A good source will send a lucky cat foot with every order


----------

